
Giant Paperclips Turn Any Slab of Wood Into a Sturdy Table - jordanbrown
http://gizmodo.com/5910430/giant-paperclips-turn-any-slab-of-wood-into-a-sturdy-table
======
patdennis
If it were me I'd find a way to produce and sell them at a lower price. Ikea
tables are sold at a comparable price, and the table top is included.

